# Teak burl



## Texasstate (Nov 15, 2019)

Will be cutting these bad boys up soon
Let me know what dimensions your looking for

Reactions: EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 2


----------



## rob3232 (Nov 15, 2019)

Those are really cool! I would try to find a use for them as is?? The book match is awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Nov 15, 2019)

Teak, as in _Tectona grandis_. If any pieces run small, I'd be looking for a sample size, depending on price...


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Nov 15, 2019)

Very nice

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 15, 2019)

Spectacular! Almost looks like petrified wood! Chuck


----------



## TXMoon (Nov 15, 2019)

Wow, beautiful. Depending on how thick, 6 x 6 or 8 x 8?


----------



## Texasstate (Nov 15, 2019)

It’s 1.25-1.5 maybe


----------



## TXMoon (Nov 16, 2019)

Texasstate said:


> It’s 1.25-1.5 maybe


Ok, I can try to turn a platter out of that, let's say 8 x 8 to no more than 11 x 11. Please let me know cost before you cut. Thank you


----------



## norman vandyke (Nov 16, 2019)

What does a plain sawn face look like? Eyes?


----------



## Mlyle (Nov 16, 2019)

I would be up for a platter size.....8x8 up depending of course
on how many hundreds of dollars......

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Texasstate (Nov 20, 2019)

This teak burl is 1.25 in thick 
Can only get a 6x6 unless bookmatched would work ?
Then I could cut 4 in from left side and 4 in from right ? To make you an 8 in piece ??


----------



## Texasstate (Nov 20, 2019)

@norman vandyke 
Here is the side sanded down to 80 grit 

very tight grain eyes 
Would be nice cue blanks but only 1.25in


----------



## Mlyle (Nov 20, 2019)

thanks....I am out


----------



## TXMoon (Nov 20, 2019)

I will have to pass as well. Thank you.


----------



## Texasstate (Nov 21, 2019)

Anyone else interested


----------



## Pharmacyguy-Jim (Dec 16, 2019)

Texasstate said:


> Anyone else interested


I know it’s been a month but do you still have any of this? I turn mostly pens so 1.25 square is plenty big enough for me.


----------



## Texasstate (Dec 16, 2019)

Yeppers


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Dec 16, 2019)

did we miss the prices?


----------



## Texasstate (Dec 16, 2019)

Not quite sure honest cause I haven’t cut yet


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Dec 16, 2019)

how about for all 3 pieces pictured/whole?
i'm not sure gauging interest/maybe sales are the norm
@ripjack13


----------



## Texasstate (Dec 16, 2019)

I don’t want to sell all 3 
I need to keep some for myself you know greed Hahahaha
I could sell each piece for $80


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Dec 17, 2019)

Texasstate said:


> I don’t want to sell all 3
> I need to keep some for myself you know greed Hahahaha
> I could sell each piece for $80


actual dimensions of the 2 you might sell?


----------



## Texasstate (Dec 17, 2019)

I’ll measure when I get home tonight


----------



## Pharmacyguy-Jim (Dec 17, 2019)

If some one wants them uncut have at it.


----------



## Texasstate (Dec 18, 2019)

Sorry my “real” job is been crazy


----------



## Texasstate (Dec 18, 2019)

That’s the measurements of one slab


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 18, 2019)

Nice


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Dec 18, 2019)

i'd offer 150$ total for a book matched set shipped


----------

